# Arsenal Metro Ghost Station Sept 16



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

Last September myself and Letchbo ventured to Paris to see if we could get a taste of the Abandoned Paris Metro stations. We had some info from Gabe (much appreciated) and we just had to go for it.
During the day we walked the abandoned La Petite Cienture (another report for another time) and on our first night, hit up Arsenal.
We made our way to the station and jumped the fence to get onto the platform, and sat in the darkness waiting for the last few trains to go through the station. Ince it all went quiet, we went down onto the tracks to take some shots. After about an hour or so, i heard something in the distance, with Letchbo being down the other end of the station, i jumped up onto the platform with my camera gear, then heard nothing. I litrally got another few shots and i see a train heading towards us, at this point, i am shitting myself. I grab my gear and hide in the corner by the arch of the tunnel into the platform. The train puts its brakes on and caomes to a halt, the red lights from the front of the train reflecting off the wall infront of me, i hear a door opn and hear 2 french voices, i thought, thats it, we are fucked. But amazingly, they chatting for probably only afew minutes but to me felt like forever, then the train goes back on and goes back the way it came. PHEW.
That was time to pack up and GTFO. Excited to go back though, got another trip planned soon, again with Letchbo and also @Pinkman*this time too






















[
url=https://flic.kr/p/Mk5arz]



[/url]




Thanks for looking

DJ


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice photographs. But I didn't know this had existed.


----------



## smiler (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice One Thanks


----------



## krela (Jan 7, 2017)

Great photos!


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 7, 2017)

Pukka shots and adventure


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 7, 2017)

Loved that!! Pics are cracking, but loved the write up just as much. Great stuff, glad you got in and out ok! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 7, 2017)

wow, this is awesome.
Love derelict stations. 
Top work


----------



## HughieD (Jan 8, 2017)

Superb stuff. Merci pour la partage...


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 8, 2017)

great photos and sounds like you had a good time


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks all, yeah, had a cracking time, once is not enough, hence why another trip is needed, and again after that im sure


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 8, 2017)

Glad to see a post from you, been loving your shots of your trips, so even better to have a read aswel as see them, good work dude really crisp shots too!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 9, 2017)

mockingbird said:


> Glad to see a post from you, been loving your shots of your trips, so even better to have a read aswel as see them, good work dude really crisp shots too!



Thanks man, I shall be sure to get up more reports. Hope you are well mate


----------



## Conrad (Jan 9, 2017)

Bloody awesome stuff. Enjoy your next trip


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 9, 2017)

Very nice set of images DirtyJigsaw! As someone who had to collect more than their fair share of mangled body parts from active rail tunnels during my working life, I hope the following will be taken in the context they are written.
Never assume the last timetabled train is the last one. Maintenance, back workings of stock, breakdowns etc, can all add extra rail movements to the daily timetable. 
Always make sure you can differentiate the sounds of trains running in adjacent tunnels to the sounds of trains approaching you in the tunnel you are actually in.
Lastly and most importantly - Always know where your immediate point of refuge is, should a train suddenly approach. This could be a proper rail worker's refuge set in the tunnel wall. A flat ballasted area between tunnel wall and running rail. The old plate layer who taught me the ropes many, many years ago had a saying that he repeated to everyone - Chairman downwards if needs must and I have never forgotten it - 'If a train catches you in a tunnel, get in the wall or in the ballast double quick Lad!'. Meaning as clearances are so tight in most UK rail tunnels, that if you have no proper refuge in reachable distance, get flat on the ground. Quite frankly I could not get out of busy, unlit active tunnels quick enough.

I suppose it is all down to whether you gained your experiences in a working or the hobby environment and as has been pointed out, there are many people who treat the odd explore as a family day out. Demolition/conversion works have started on a Mill complex which is viewable from one of my dog walking routes. Prior to the works starting it was locked down tight, only the dedicated who post on this site and similar would be seen occasionally in the grounds. Now the World and his Mother can gain access through temporary fencing and loosely chained gates. Seen the other day on the large grassed area opposite the Mill, which all 'explorers' use as a car park. Some Toyota 4x4 parked up with wife? and three young kids in. Male in disposable overalls and mask around his neck approaches and opens tail gate, onto which he places camera. He then proceeds to strip off overalls, chucking them into back of vehicle, grabs camera, gets in vehicle and drives off! This mill is contaminated and dirty and suffered from vandals before eventual asbestos removal and 'decontamination'. God knows what was adhering to the overalls before he chucked them in the back of the vehicle. He knew enough to protect himself on site, but not his family from the muck that was released from his overalls as they were just chucked in the back. We of course all know that contaminated disposable clothing should be bagged carefully prior to disposal and certainly not just chucked in the back of a 4x4 full of the wife and kids. I have seen the effects of asbestos and industrial dusts on innocent family members when we were actually still using these products/agents as part of daily life. Let's not, through lack of thought and common sense, allow this hobby to perpetuate the horrors onto more innocents.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 10, 2017)

Simply stunning, this is bar raising at its finest. Legend!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 10, 2017)

Awesome work though looks like a few ghosts have been scrawling on the walls


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice one mate!


----------



## darbians (Feb 11, 2017)

Great stuff. Looks so nice down here.


----------



## Wrench (Feb 12, 2017)

Crack on that mate
Love the pics .
Thanks for sharing.


----------

